
TOML: Tom's Obvious, Minimal Language - pmoriarty
https://github.com/toml-lang/toml
======
pmoriarty
_" Comparison with Other Formats_

 _" In some ways TOML is very similar to JSON: simple, well-specified, and
maps easily to ubiquitous data types. JSON is great for serializing data that
will mostly be read and written by computer programs. Where TOML differs from
JSON is its emphasis on being easy for humans to read and write. Comments are
a good example: they serve no purpose when data is being sent from one program
to another, but are very helpful in a configuration file that may be edited by
hand._

 _" The YAML format is oriented towards configuration files just like TOML.
For many purposes, however, YAML is an overly complex solution. TOML aims for
simplicity, a goal which is not apparent in the YAML specification:_

[http://www.yaml.org/spec/1.2/spec.html](http://www.yaml.org/spec/1.2/spec.html)

 _" The INI format is also frequently used for configuration files. The format
is not standardized, however, and usually does not handle more than one or two
levels of nesting."_

